# Building up an Colnago Super Frame with Shimano Components



## bronx (Jul 27, 2004)

OK ... so is this sacrilege??

I have a beautiful, pristine Colnago Super from around 88 or 89. My primary bike up till now has been a 2003 Bianchi Eros with a triple. I've done some pretty long rides with it. Some centuries, a double, a 600 miler from SF to LA. THEN, I rode a Colnago. 

Well, the Bianchi is on the auction block. The Colnago is a dream to ride. I found it easier to do a century with the Colnago than I did with anything I've ever ridden. And it's a double. 

So here's the deal. I just picked up a Greg Lemond Zurich (2003) for a great price. It comes stock with Dura Ace Group and Bontrager wheels. 

I'm thinking of cold setting the Colnago frame and putting the Shimano group and wheels on the frame.

Is this horrible?

Am I insane to corrupt an older classic bike?

I love the frame, but would really prefer updated components.

Thoughts?

Anyone familiar with the Zurich??

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*don't do it....*



bronx said:


> OK ... so is this sacrilege??
> 
> yes
> 
> ...


----------



## dpower (Jul 24, 2004)

*Do the voodoo you must do*

I concur with ukiahb 100%. 

Furthermore...putting Shimano on a classic Colnago frame means you will be tinkering with humankind's overall cosmic balance...you will be jeopardizing the fundamental tenets of cycling life as the rest of us know and honor them. You'll be slapping yin in the face and kicking yang in the crotch. Voodoo, I say. You will be dabbling in the black arts. You must cease and desist from this craziness now for the sake of us all. 

Unless of course you like Shimano better than Campy...then _do what's you gots to do_. Have at it, but realize that there is a very good chance that your frame will reject the groupo much like an A-pos blood type receiving a heart transplant from an A-neg donor. Personally, I wouldn't blame your frame if it randomly throws you in a ditch one day during a 50 mph descent. 

Best of luck Shimano Voodoo-man...and watch those descents


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Beautifully put...*



dpower said:


> I concur with ukiahb 100%.
> 
> Furthermore...putting Shimano on a classic Colnago frame means you will be tinkering with humankind's overall cosmic balance...you will be jeopardizing the fundamental tenets of cycling life as the rest of us know and honor them. You'll be slapping yin in the face and kicking yang in the crotch. Voodoo, I say. You will be dabbling in the black arts. You must cease and desist from this craziness now for the sake of us all.
> 
> ...


How could anyone add a word to that...just beautiful man...I see Ghisallo giving thumbs up...groovy, U'da man....


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

Ken, the other replies pretty much covered the Shimano on the Colnago question, but what do you want to know about the Zurich? I am pretty familiar with the Lemond line and I work at a Lemond dealer, so if you want some info on that frame either pm me, or email me at [email protected]

If you add a picture of your frame I could most likely tell you what year it was, and what the tubing was.

Russ


----------



## bronx (Jul 27, 2004)

*Have no intention of upsetting the balance of the cosmos*

[Thank you gentlemen. That Colnago will remain Italian. I was only halfway committed to this build up anyway. And your thoughts have convinced me that I must have been delirious.

I will look for some modern(ish) Campy components and keep my baby all ITALIAN.

Might keep the LeMond anyway. It has a great feel to it. 

The Bianchi, however, is a goner.

The Voodoo post was an inspired bit of writing !!

Thanks all, it'll never happen again ....

Bronx


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*With your approval...*



6was9 said:


> How could anyone add a word to that...just beautiful man...I see Ghisallo giving thumbs up...groovy, U'da man....


Actually your words bring tears to my eyes... I am thinking of framing it nicely and putting it up on a kitchen wall near my ride-ready bikestand.... Oh how about if I use it as my new signature? It's about time for a new one anyway  I am serious...


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*Coming from a Campy guy, it's gotta be mentioned that...*

It's gotta be mentioned that both the Rabobank team and the Mapei team put Dura-Ace on their Colnagos. In other words, the well has already been sullied. You can do what you want. The curse has been cast, and it has been cast on someone else.

My problem with your situation is the stretching out of the rear stays to accomodate the modern rear hub. Others on the website tell of how they've had no problem squeezing new equipage onto old steel frames, but it's a situation that makes this analyst a bit paranoid.


----------

